# Canadian Snipers in Osprey Publishing



## Blindspot (23 Nov 2004)

I took a jaunt over to the Osprey Publishing website and they have a book titled, "Out of Nowhere: A History of the Military Sniper". Upon looking at some sample pages I noticed a picture of some Canadians contained therein. Here is the link if anyone is interested:

http://www.ospreypublishing.com/title_detail.php?title=S8545&view=spread

Does anybody have this book?


----------



## Michael Dorosh (23 Nov 2004)

Service Publications - one of the advertisers for this site - just released a book called WITHOUT WARNING which focusses on Canadian sniper equipment from WW I to the present day - rifles, optics, and camouflage. http://www.servicepub.com

I haven't seen the Osprey title, but if you're interested specifically in Canadian equipment, WW is a good buy.  Not much in the way of personal histories or stories, however.


----------

